# Mytonic goats



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

I want to join 4-h and show my goats but they are fainting goats. Am I allowed or do I have to have a dairy goat??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to find that out from your local 4H club. Everyone has different rules.


----------



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You would have to find that out from your local 4H club. Everyone has different rules.


Thank you!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You shouldn't have a problem, just ask your extension agent just to be sure!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Every chapter in 4H and every fair is different. I could be able to show pygmy does at one fair and then not even be able to show goats period at another fair. Contact your 4H extension office for information on what goats can be shown, what clubs are avaible, and what awards are offered for your type of goat. Have fun


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I know with our fair that if you ask them they may add that class to next years fair. So it never hurts to give them a call. You can also try FFA and see what you can do through them.


----------

